
Warren slams Twitter for banning ads from groups fighting climate change - nodesocket
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/05/elizabeth-warren-slams-twitter-for-ban-on-ads-tied-to-climate-change.html
======
cmdshiftf4
Who could have seen this coming?

You can only laugh.

